# Beautiful Philippines - Retiring Soon



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

I shot this several years ago during one of our visits back "home". I say "home" because my wife and I feel more at home in the Philippines than here in the U. S. I met my wife 26 years ago when I was stationed in Cubi Point, Subic, Zambales, Luzon. I was a US navy photographer and lived in the Philippines for five years. My wife and I have now raised two great kids and worked & saved while living here in the states. We've lived modestly and have saved enough to retire in a couple of years at the age of 56. I'm really looking forward to joining you lucky retired guys who have already made the move. We own a small piece of beach where this is our view. I hope you enjoy the picture. I'll post more of my work if you all want me to.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nice pic Bluesdude. Where is your property?


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Our property is lnear San Antonio, Zambales. It's about 45 minutes from Olongapo. Because of its proximity to the SBMA, everything we need is very close by but yet you feel as though your way out in the province. We have the ocean in front, mountains behind us, the jungle is 45 minutes away, the city is about the same distance and Manila is only 4 hours. We love the location and feel fortunate we purchased the property long enough ago that the cost was way lower than what it is today. 

We hope to buy a small farm down the road from our beachfront property to raise a few pigs, chickens, goats, and maybe plant a few seeds. My wife has always wanted a little farm. Her brother and his family are farmers and they'd be glad to live there and do the hard daily labor. I'd be happy if we broke even and had a pig roast every so often. 

I've really enjoyed reading the posts here and appreciate all of the information and opinions everyone shares here. We're really looking forward to the next chapter in our life together and are thankful we can do it before we get too old.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

San Antonio is a nice area. Quite a few expats living up that way. Having a property to augment your food supply is a great idea. It also helps the extended family as you have planned. The more allies that you have here the better.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

BluesDude..Well done mate..

Zambales is a nice place as you would already know.

Mate..Sit back and relax and let the years roll on.. Nice place to retire...

A Pinoy work mate of mine in Australia is from San Antonio and he has invited me there many times.. When I eventually get around to getting there it would be good to catch up for a beer. Cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Blues and welcome to the misfits of the Philippines! That's a great photo and would love more if you wanna post them. Also, after you have five (5) posts in, the software will allow you to create a user profile where you can upload photos into albums too.

I know just about where your place is. We went on a company outing over there and overnighted at a Pinoy owned bamboo beach resort of sorts. Wonderful place and never seems to be really crowded.

They get the worst of some of the typhoons over that way. How do you protect the beachfront living area? 
Anyway, you both must be getting itchy feet and ready to bail outa there with only a couple of years to go!

What part of the states do you live in now? I grew up in Southern California and worked many years for the airlines at the Burbank and LA airports.

Never mind the question on your location, I see you are in KC. Shoot, we were almost neighbors. I left the states almost 10 years ago to live here in the islands and the last place I lived there was in Colombus Nebraska, right close to Grand Island!


Gene...


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the input and will look forward to tipping a beer or two with you in a couple of years. I've been lucky to have been able to make a living doing something I enjoy all these years. I've been able to shoot a lot of different types of photography and have mostly been doing medical photography to pay bills for the last twenty years. 

It sounds as though some of you are familiar with the area we plan to spend a lot of time at in retirement. It's a really nice spot but Gene is right, it is right in typhoon alley. We'll be moving from tornado alley into typhoon alley. You've got to love mother nature. 

We have a small cinder block house on our property now and it's been standing for decades. It's definitely taken some hits but never been destroyed. There's a lot of other people living there that have done okay over the years as well. Even though my wife and I've lived in the Philippines for years before (my wife was born there) we plan to live in our little cinder block house for at least a year before building anything else. I think this is good advice for everyone, regardless if you've lived there before or visited many times. 

Anyway, if we decide to build, I'll be sure to listen to those who have been there for years and try to learn from their experience. Thanks again.


----------



## natsumehikari (Jul 11, 2013)

Bluesdude said:


> View attachment 6788
> 
> I shot this several years ago during one of our visits back "home". I say "home" because my wife and I feel more at home in the Philippines than here in the U. S. I met my wife 26 years ago when I was stationed in Cubi Point, Subic, Zambales, Luzon. I was a US navy photographer and lived in the Philippines for five years. My wife and I have now raised two great kids and worked & saved while living here in the states. We've lived modestly and have saved enough to retire in a couple of years at the age of 56. I'm really looking forward to joining you lucky retired guys who have already made the move. We own a small piece of beach where this is our view. I hope you enjoy the picture. I'll post more of my work if you all want me to.


Then retire then in your lovely beach.  ~~~


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing more photos, I live in Olongapo city and photography is my hobby. Will be nice to get some tips from a pro and alwayse nice to make new friends so let me know when you are down and I will buy you a beer or invite you for dinner wile you getting settled and building.


----------



## dwfleury (9 mo ago)

Bluesdude said:


> Our property is lnear San Antonio, Zambales. It's about 45 minutes from Olongapo. Because of its proximity to the SBMA, everything we need is very close by but yet you feel as though your way out in the province. We have the ocean in front, mountains behind us, the jungle is 45 minutes away, the city is about the same distance and Manila is only 4 hours. We love the location and feel fortunate we purchased the property long enough ago that the cost was way lower than what it is today.
> 
> We hope to buy a small farm down the road from our beachfront property to raise a few pigs, chickens, goats, and maybe plant a few seeds. My wife has always wanted a little farm. Her brother and his family are farmers and they'd be glad to live there and do the hard daily labor. I'd be happy if we broke even and had a pig roast every so often.
> 
> I've really enjoyed reading the posts here and appreciate all of the information and opinions everyone shares here. We're really looking forward to the next chapter in our life together and are thankful we can do it before we get too old.


Blues, did you end up retiring in Pundaquit? My wife and I are currently in Canada, considering moving there for retirement. Its still 4-5 years away but nothing like being prepared early right


----------

